#ubuntu-news 2008-11-17
<Tumie> UWN-NL is going to be finished today already :D
<tyche> Tumie: Congratulations!  Sounds like you're getting better at decyphering what we do.  Hee hee
<Tumie> what means "decyphering" ?
<Tumie> google translate can't find it
<tyche> Cyphering would be the same as encrypting.  In other words, I was saying that what we do with the original UWN is as much like an encrypted file as something you'd pass through PGP.  And what you're doing is like haveing to turn it back into understandable language by hand.
<Tumie> i almost didn't do anything this week, i came back from school. almost the whole damn thing translated.. thanks to my translate-buddy :D
<tyche> You've got some GOOD help, there,  then.
<Tumie> yep, and my help had a day off,, today.. :p
<tyche> In any case, congratulations to both/all of you.  Hee hee
<Tumie> proofreading
#ubuntu-news 2008-11-18
<nixternal> question, who removed my login stuff from the Fridge?
<tyche> nixternal: I don't know a LOT about it, but you might want to talk to Rinchen.  I do know that fridge login is now done through Launchpad OpenID
<nixternal> orly
<nixternal> that could be it then
<nixternal> ahhh, thanks :)
<tyche> NP.  Hope it helped
<nixternal> that it did...all this does is renew the fact that I hate OpenID
<nixternal> thanks again for the heads up there..I was trying to log in the old school way
<Tumie> All wiyht. Rho sritched mg kegtops awound???
<Tumie> UWN-NL, published
<tyche> Congratulations, Tumie.  That's the second one out.
<Tumie> :o,, third!!
<Tumie> 115, 116, 117
<tyche> OH!  You're right.  Sorry.
<Tumie> that are 3 UWN-NL's :D
<Tumie> doesn't matter,, :D
<tyche> Even better!
<Tumie> Yea!
<tyche> I will admit, though, that when you came in and asked, "All wiyht. Rho sritched mg kegtops awound???" I thought you were drunk.  Hee hee.  Kegtops, indeed.  LOL
<Tumie> i'm 15,, i'm never drunk!
<Tumie> (i don't drink alcohol)
<Tumie> i'm not one of that kids, that are drunking their brains away :)
<tyche> Good grief!  You're heading up the NL translations at 15?  More power to you.  That's REALLY great.
<Tumie> tyche: thanks,, :)
<Tumie> just a hobby
<Tumie> (i've got a game - stearing wheel.. perfect for flightgear and the google earth flight simulator
<Tumie> omg.. it's dead here..
#ubuntu-news 2008-11-19
<highvoltage> boredandblogging: can I do an interview about the Iraqi 8.10 release party?
<highvoltage> (for the fridge)
<Tumie> good morning everybody :D (it's 13:07 here.. :P )
<tyche> And it's 05:07 here.  :-)
<Tumie> UTC-7 ?
<tyche> Yep
<Tumie> i'm good (h)
<tyche> Which would make you UTC+1
<Tumie> yep :)
<Tumie> you can calculate very well for an old man (A) :P
<tyche> I've had to work with UTC conversions for a bit, now.
<Tumie> UTC is the same as GMT..
<Tumie> so it's easy :D
<tyche> For quite a while, I was having to do the Upcoming Events in the UWN.
<tyche> UTC isn't really quite like GMT, since GMT can also include Daylight Savings Time.
<tyche> That's why we specify UTC
<Tumie> nope.. we always have here GMT+1 or GMT+2..
<Tumie> GMT doesn't have DST..
<tyche> Well, when I looked it up, there was a difference between GMT and GMT (No Daylight Savings Time)
<Tumie> strange..
<tyche> That was when I set up my view of the Google calendar.
<Tumie> i've an interview with the founder of Ubuntu-NL for my blog.. sunday :)
<tyche> Like you, I always thought that GMT didn't include DST.  That was when I was in the US Air Force.
<Tumie> where you in the US Air Force ? :O
<tyche> Per your interview.  If you can do it in English, maybe we can get it into the UWN.  No guarentees, of course, but it's a possibility.
<tyche> I was in the Air Force from July 1963 to July 1967.
<Tumie> and i'm still playing flightgear :|
<Tumie> did you shot anyone ??
<tyche> Nope.  I was stateside the whole time, manning a desk.
<Tumie> so.. you don't were in the air?
<tyche> No, I was just an enlisted man.  Very few of them get in the air.  it takes over 100 people to support one pilot.
<Tumie> omg.. but.. maybe i can translate it into english for the UWN.. sunday i have the interview, then writing it out.. and then i put it into google translate for you :)
<tyche> We might have to delay it a week, then.  Talk to johnc4510 when he's in the channel.
<Tumie> issue119 i think
<tyche> Probably.
<Tumie> or getting interview faster..
<Tumie> but i still think issue119..
<tyche> All I know is that Nick and John have liked putting interviews in the UWN, from time to time.
<tyche> And this sounds like something they might be interested in.
<Tumie> tyche: ok, then i will send it next week :)
#ubuntu-news 2008-11-20
<Tumie> LONDON/Lexington, Mass., November 18, 2008: Canonical launched today an U.S.-based on-line shop for Ubuntu-branded merchandise and software. With a new fulfillment house in St. Louis, Missouri, shipments are faster and less expensive for Ubuntu users and enthusiasts in the U.S.
<Tumie> omg... OLD!!
<Tumie> hmmm.. ubuntu hall of fame.. isn't everybody the same if you use the Ubuntu spirit???????
<beuno> I hope not!
<beuno> some people jus rock harder  ;)
<Tumie> come on, everybody is the same.. but for some people we have Ubuntu Hall of Fame..
<Tumie> all my free time is going to ubuntu... can you find me? no...
<beuno> right, for everybody who has done exceptional work
<beuno> this is also why we have Ubuntu members
<beuno> to recognize those people
<Tumie> i hate it..
#ubuntu-news 2008-11-23
<boredandblogging> highvoltage: about the iran fridge thing, absolutely!
<tyche> boredandblogging: How's your vacation?
<boredandblogging> tyche: ugh
<boredandblogging> it wasn't
<tyche> Ugh?
<tyche> What happened?
<boredandblogging> never made it
<tyche> Oh, I'm sorry to hear that.
<boredandblogging> dad got ill right before we were leaving
<boredandblogging> went down to Orlando to check on him
<tyche> I hope it was nothing too serious.
<boredandblogging> then my mom sprained her ankle, tearing a ligament
<tyche> You're family isn't having very good luck, right now, are they?
<boredandblogging> heh, no
<highvoltage> boredandblogging: cool, thanks
<highvoltage> boredandblogging: the zimbabwe team also didn't too bad, so I think I'll do that too
<boredandblogging> highvoltage: excellent, let me know if you need any help
<highvoltage> will do
<Tumie> UWN already finished?
<tyche> Not quite.  We're working on it.  Still a little to do.
<tyche> We're missing some of our people, today, and are having to cover for eachother.
<Tumie> oke, :)
<Tumie> as usual :p
<tyche> We TRY not to make it "usual".  Hee hee
<Tumie> as usual... :P
<tyche> Smart Alic.  ROFL
<Tumie> alic ?
<Tumie> ow.. i understand it now :p
<tyche> Sounds like you looked it up in wikipedia.  BTW, I misspelled it.  It's alec.  Sorry
<Tumie> no, used google translate.. wanted to say "is that like...".. and translate a word.. and getted "smart" back :P
<Tumie> a smart alec is an annoying ... someone :p
<tyche> Yep.  I've never tried google translate.  I'll have to look into it.  Thanks
<Tumie> you're english, you don't need it :p
<tyche> I need it for other languages.  And you'd be amazed at how many English words I don't know.
<Tumie> you know more words then i know :p
<tyche> Possibly.  But I'm also older than you are, and therefore have been exposed to it longer.
<Tumie> and i'm dutch, and you're an american :p
<tyche> Well, sure!  That's going to affect it, too.  But length of time of exposure and availability are still major factors, regardless of where you or I are from.
<boredandblogging> FYI, the fridge calendar <-> #ubuntu-meeting bot issue has been added to the CC agenda
<LirazSiri> hey guys, I'm doing proof reading for the latest UWN and I noticed something awfully strange
<tyche> That will be for December 2, at 3:00 AM MST, or 10:00 UTC
<LirazSiri> there is an Ubuntu community interview with "Nathan Grubb".
<LirazSiri> UWN links to his blog. I read it and the kid doesn't seem to get it at all. He sounds almost like a Microsoft shill
<LirazSiri> His latest posts attack "Linux fanboys", compliment Microsoft for having 90% of the market, includes quotes such as "I don't get why peoplw whine when companies don't make Linux versions of software"...
<LirazSiri> the next post is titled "Proprietary software isn't evil" and includes such quotes as "I've never gotten how OSS is a viable market option"
<LirazSiri> why are we featuring this guy on UWN???
<LirazSiri> he has a right to his personal opinions but they go very much against the opensource spirit of Ubuntu
<boredandblogging> i think the link might be wrong
<boredandblogging> think it should have been http://nathangrubb.wordpress.com/
<LirazSiri> no, thats his old blog
<boredandblogging> ah, you are right
<tyche> He's got a point, boredandblogging
<LirazSiri> there are plenty of better candidates to feature in UWN than this guy
<tyche> However, that's in 117, and we're working on 118.  It might be something we take up with Matthew.
<boredandblogging> someone else did the interview
<boredandblogging> we just reported that they did the interview
<tyche> Yep
<LirazSiri> woops. I was looking at the wrong edition
<LirazSiri> well then, thats water under the bridge. nevermind
<LirazSiri> its kind of odd though that exactly after he is featured on UWN he posts two very opensource unfriendly rants
<LirazSiri> (someone should check into how that happened)
<boredandblogging> will admit it is very odd
<boredandblogging> i assume grubb does some great work on the forums
<boredandblogging> otherwise it makes no sense
<kennymc0> just read the interview for the first time. he seems condecending in his interview
<tyche> He's 15.  What do you expect?  At that age, he thinks he knows everything.
<kennymc0> true
<LirazSiri> there is a little tidbit about rPath "supporting" Ubuntu on its rBuider service
<LirazSiri> I read about this on LWN a few days back and tried to find out what it was all about. the "support" for Ubuntu is merely lip service. less than 400 packages out of 20,000. Its looks like a very half baked PR stunt on their part, not an actually useful service
<LirazSiri> (for the record)
<tyche> I'm sure.  But we just report what's been said.  We don't comment on it.
<LirazSiri> right
<LirazSiri> but don't you decide what goes in?
<LirazSiri> do you have to cover every press release that mentions Ubuntu?
<tyche> I don't, personally.  Though occasionally I have some input, like if I know that an article has been covered in a previous week.
<LirazSiri> the press release in question mentions Ubuntu in the title and the first paragraph and doesn't provide any information beyond that about the service. Its a transparent stunt.
<LirazSiri> ubuntu isn't mentioned in their wiki
<LirazSiri> you can't find it anywhere on their website
<LirazSiri> or their forums. I had to look awfully hard to find where they supported it. very underwhelming
<nixternal> I would definitely hit up the rPath story since Ubuntu doesn't do it own appliance OS...rPath does it for us, which totally rocks as I use it almost on a daily basis at work
<LirazSiri> actually Ubuntu does do its own appliance OS
<LirazSiri> Ubuntu JeOS
<nixternal> not any more...they dropped it
<LirazSiri> on a personal note I don't see how rPath are adding anything to the table by proxying 400 ubuntu packages. Check out the repository: ubuntu.rpath.com
<LirazSiri> really, I didn't know that
<LirazSiri> I don't think they dropped it
<nixternal> if you are an appliance builder or developer, it adds more than you can imagine
<nixternal> they dropped it, I worked on it
<LirazSiri> actually I am an appliance builder and developer
<nixternal> so am I
<LirazSiri> check out turnkeylinux.org
<nixternal> you can't beat rPath
<nixternal> I work for cleversafe (http://www.cleversafe.com)
#ubuntu-news 2009-11-19
<akgraner> tyche, hey
<tyche> Morning.
<akgraner> can we add community team weekly report to UWN?
<tyche> There's a community team?  Does it do monthly reports?
<akgraner> Jono's team
<akgraner> we are talking about it now
<akgraner> so it will be the stuff that Jono's team is reporting (jorge, David, daniel)
<tyche> If it's an "official" team, and does monthly reports, there's no reason why those reports can't be included in the UWN.
<tyche> And, like any of the LoCos and other projects and teams, if they come up with something new and interesting and write it up, there's no reason why we can't report it.
<akgraner> ok we were just talking about it in the community roundtable
<tyche> It's just like what I said in the presentation.  We need hard links for people to see what was actually said, and not our opinion.
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> yep just making sure I wasn't giving out bad info
<tyche> I see no problem with it in principle, and the details of how to do it aren't a big problem.
<tyche> No problem with that.  Do you need me to "make a statememt"?
<akgraner> we are cool now...
<tyche> kk.
<tyche> Wish them my best.
<akgraner> I will..:-)
<akgraner> you all rock
<tyche> BTW, we regularly report things of Jono's, and I recall the names Jorge, David and Daniel on not a few reports we've done.
#ubuntu-news 2009-11-22
<popey> just adding links to youtube and miro to the UDS videos section. Jorge wanted to be sure we mention all three outlets
<popey> slowiki is slow
<johnc4510> popey: cool, i added all the ones from your blog to the UWN today...are there any new ones?
<popey> no
<johnc4510> k thx
#ubuntu-news 2010-11-22
<nhandler> Joeb454, akgraner, pleia2: Any feedback on that interview script?
<Joeb454> nhandler: looks pretty good to me. Certainly handy that it will pick up any interview from the wiki, regardless of location
<alourie> hello
<akgraner> Hey all - just so you know in case someone asks - I just blogged about UWN and The Fridge and the various changes from last cycle - http://akgraner.com/?p=805
<akgraner> I'll have the survey results up after while - need to get some paid work done for a little while
<andyrogers> Hi
<andyrogers> I have just been reading the Ubuntu Team News blog posted by Amber on the planet.
<andyrogers> I have been looking at ways to try and make some sort of contribution to the Ubuntu community in some shape and form.
<andyrogers>  
<andyrogers> Are there any main requirements if I decided to try and help out here?
<nhandler> Darn, missed andy :(
<nhandler> akgraner: Did you get a chance to think about what you wanted for that fridge todo item?
<akgraner> nhandler, yep - but I need to finish a post then start dinner will you be online after while
<nhandler> akgraner: I'll be around for about 6 hours (on and off irc). Feel free to hilight me when it is convenient
<akgraner> will do thanks
#ubuntu-news 2010-11-23
<akgraner> hey all here is the post with the list of responses to the questions.  This does not include the free form replies - I'll summarize those as there were many duplicate responses. - http://akgraner.com/?p=820
<nigelb> "Do you currently recommend Ubuntu Weekly News to others?"
<nigelb> Hilarious answer :)
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> wait til I get the free form responses summed up
<nigelb> :)
<andyrogers> Hi, is there anyone here at the moment?
<nigelb> yes
<andyrogers> Hi Nigel, i have been reading Amber's post on the planet about request for help with the UWN.
<andyrogers> what is the best way to get in contact & offer assistance from here onwards if I can?
<nigelb> Aha, thank you for volunteering to help.
<nigelb> You can hang around in the channel and you can talk to akgraner directly
<nigelb> A lot of help is needed when we're about to publish if somone's away or something
<nigelb> We've suspended the newsletter for a few weeks to get back on track
<andyrogers> ok, when is the best time to chat with akgraner directly?  should I try and message her directly now?
<andyrogers> iam UK time
<nigelb> Let me pull up some links that you can take a look at
<nigelb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter
<nigelb> If you look there you'll find Next Issue
<nigelb> and a few links under it
<andyrogers> nigel, sorry I disappeared before.  good old windows machine @ work crashed
<andyrogers> i got the link before thanks
<andyrogers> what time is best to contact akgraner? try now or later?
<andyrogers> or via email?
<nigelb> email would be great
<nigelb> at what times akgraner is awake is a mystery to us all ;)
<andyrogers> ok ill do that then thanks,
<nigelb> Probably in about 3 to 4 hours she should be on IRC  :-)
<andyrogers> i had already sent a message to the mailing list night, so I also email her directly or await for a reply from that?
<andyrogers> Nigel, are there any areas in specific in which UWN needs help in due to lack of numbers?
<nigelb> Well, she'll be able to tell it better than I :)
<andyrogers> ok no probs thanks,
<diwic> hi, I'm not sure this is the right channel, but I tried adding a meeting to the calendar, but it does not show up at fridge.ubuntu.com/calendar
<nigelb> diwic: Hi, this probably isn't.  I don't have calnender access either, but lets try to debug :)
<nigelb> diwic: Do you know at what point things are going wrong?
<diwic> nigelb, ok, so I don't have a gmail account, this might be related
<nigelb> diwic: erm, you need a gmail account, at least google calender does
<diwic> nigelb, so I used the way provided by Canonical
<nigelb> ahhh
<diwic> nigelb, and invited that strange email address, and after 24 hours or so it responded and said that it accepted the invitation
<nigelb> diwic: logged into the calender via your canonical ID?
<diwic> nigelb, exactly
<nigelb> hrm, when is it supposed to show up? (which meeting is it?)
<diwic> it's 11 UTC, today
<diwic> ubuntu-audio-dev meeting
<nigelb> hrm, let me ask somone with access to take a look
<nigelb> nhandler, akgraner, or somone else with access, could you please take a look when you login ^^
<nigelb> diwic: Can't find anyone online with access yet
<diwic> nigelb, ok, thanks anyway, as long as nobody steals the spot I'm ok with it :-)
<nigelb> diwic: heh :)
<nhandler> nigelb, diwic: I have no idea why that wasn't showing up (gcal can be a bit strange sometimes). I copied the event directly to the fridge calendar and invited you, diwic. That appears to have made it show up
<diwic> nhandler, ok, I asked rodrigo_ to setup the next meeting at Dec 7, but perhaps I should retry?
<rodrigo_> oh, did I do it wrong?
<diwic> rodrigo_, no
<diwic> don't worry :-)
<rodrigo_> ah, ok
<diwic> nhandler, so I asked rodrigo_ because he has a true gmail address whereas I use the Canonical stuff
<nhandler> diwic: Feel free. Poke me if it doesn't work and I'll investigate more
<diwic> rodrigo_, so did you do anything about 7 Dec or should I retry?
<rodrigo_> diwic, I created it, and it shows in fridge calendar
<rodrigo_> yeah, it shows up -> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendar
<diwic> rodrigo_, hmm, it doesn't show up here?
<diwic> rodrigo_, I'm looking at that page
<rodrigo_> go to Dec 7th
<rodrigo_> oh, it shows it from my calendar
<diwic> rodrigo_, there is nothing between Asia and Ubuntu mobile team
<rodrigo_> hmm
<rodrigo_> no, it shows the one in the fridge calendar
<rodrigo_> since it gives me the option of copying it to my calendar
<diwic> nhandler, does the 7 Dec meeting show up for you?
<nhandler> rodrigo_: Yeah, like I said, I copied it to the fridge calendar and removed the other one
<rodrigo_> nhandler, which one you removed?
<nhandler> diwic: Yes. I see it in a private chromium browsing session (no cookies, not logged in, no cache)
<nhandler> rodrigo_: The one diwic added
<rodrigo_> ah
<diwic> Tried F5, tried restarting browser, still nothing on 7 Dec
<diwic> oh well, I'll just trust you, perhaps it's there tomorrow
<nhandler> diwic: What browser?
<diwic> nhandler, Firefox 3.6.12
<nhandler> diwic: Try Ctrl+Shift+P
<diwic> nhandler, still nothing
<diwic> perhaps it some kind of automatic geo-caching at Google which is malfunctioning, who knows
<nhandler> diwic: Strange. I have to head out now. Feel free to poke some other people to try and look at it. Otherwise, I'll look more later
<diwic> nhandler, no problem, I'll see if it's there tomorrow.
<diwic> thanks for the help.
<rodrigo_> diwic, from pitti: rodrigo_: yes, you can set $APPORT_SYMPTOMS_DIR
<diwic> rodrigo_, copy that (although this is probably not the appropriate channel ;-) )
<rodrigo_> diwic, yes, didn't find you on other channel, sorry
<akgraner> nigelb, do you still need someone to look and the meeting?
<nigelb> akgraner: Its all good, nhandler saved the day :)
<akgraner> nigelb, awesome!
<akgraner> I'll send the email to the Managers, normally I send an email to all the teams after the time changes asking everyone to double check their meetings
<akgraner> but I was busy this time :-/
<nhandler> akgraner: As a heads up, I'm doing some work on the Debian News Team's scripts for Google Code-In. I'll see if we could possibly re-use or benefit from any of them
<akgraner> nice - I wondered if you were going participate in GCI
<nhandler> Yep. It is a nice Perl programming task, so it is perfect for me
<nhandler> akgraner: So, any feedback on the new interview page on ubuntu-news?
<akgraner> nhandler, sorry about that  - had to take a call
<nhandler> No problem
<akgraner> I like the page - but I think the link will get lost and people won't know it's there - thinking about a way to make it more discoverable
<akgraner> any thought?
<akgraner> thoughts even :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: Not right now. I'd love to find a way to either get that included in the Fridge RSS feed (or even a feed of its own)
<akgraner> ahh there is a plugin isn't for page rss feeds isn't there?
<akgraner> (Charlie is going to kill me if we give him more code to review :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: There might be. I need to finish reviewing a chapter for a book tonight and start reading through some of the links I got sent for gci, but if you find that plugin feel free to poke me (we can hold off enabling it for a bit)
<akgraner> of course  = just thinking outloud
<nhandler> Actually, I could probably have the script check if the WP Page is changing, if it is, it could create an actual post in addition to updating the page. That should be rather trivial
<akgraner> glad you are involved in gci - hope you are one of the 10 Grandprize winners!
<nhandler> akgraner: I'd love to be, but I doubt I will. The task I'm working on now is a medium one not due until 12/7. I'll get a shirt, some money, and the chance to work with some great Debian folks though
<akgraner> :-) laters
<nhandler> akgraner, Joeb454, pleia2: I've gone ahead and implemented my idea from above. The next time an interview is added to the interviews page, it should cause the interviews page on ubuntu-news.org to update *as well as* cause a new blog post to be created (which will show up on the fridge and planet). Next thing on my todo list is to add a citation
<pleia2> thanks nhandler :)
<akgraner> pleia2, are you flying somewhere tonight? or am I making that up?
<pleia2> akgraner: yeah, to new hampshire tonight
<nhandler> Citations added and the script appears to be working (see how it worked for zkriesse's interview)
<akgraner> nice
<nhandler> I think that should be a bit more visible ;)
<akgraner> pleia2, have fun!
<pleia2> thanks :)
#ubuntu-news 2010-11-24
<daker> hello
<daker> akgraner, the captcha is not working
<Joeb454> nhandler: awesome :)
<nhandler> daker: What captcha?
<daker> nhandler, the form for submiting news has a captcha, right ?
<nhandler> daker: I'm not sure if Nick had ever gotten that fully working or not. If you want to submit something, you can always login as ubuntu/ubuntu and then paste the link here
<daker> nhandler, http://is.gd/hHhP1
<nhandler> daker: See above. I'll try poking Nick later, but there isn't much else I can do right now
<daker> nhandler, no worries i just want to report it
<cjohnston> akgraner: has anyone talked to andyrogers about things he can do?
<akgraner> yep - working on an email to him now - I talked to him yesterday
<cjohnston> sweet
<akgraner> as well as paultag and anther person from ohio loco team
<akgraner> after the holidays they'll be helping with UWN as well
<cjohnston> :-)
 * highvoltage is considering starting a debian (and derivatives) news site that has some more focus on development news, fwiw
<akgraner> highvoltage, how would that compare to debian news now? (just curious)  or lwn?
<highvoltage> akgraner: lwn is more generic, and doesn't cover much development that happens in Debian (or Ubuntu for that matter), Debian News is (currently) a bi-weekly release, by the time the information is released it's already old
<akgraner> gotcha
<akgraner> could be fun - would it be aggregated feeds?
<highvoltage> I'm still figuring out what to do there, I think it should aggregate some information, but also process it first, if there's going to be a newsletter-like thingy to it, then I don't think it should have any raw data in it (or in site posts)
<nhandler> highvoltage: Probably best to talk to the Debian publicity folks first
<highvoltage> nhandler: I joined the list a few days ago, I'll be taking the week off starting 6 December to think and plan around what would make sense, and if I go ahead with it, I'll send some requests for feedback there (and probably a bunch of other lists too)
#ubuntu-news 2010-11-28
<alourie> win 4
<alourie> oops
<andyrogers> hi, does anyone know if there has been any progress, talks etc within the Ubuntu News team about taking on additional volunteers?
<andyrogers> I threw my hat in the ring earlier this week with an offer to help, but have not heard anything back so far?
<andyrogers> i don't want to miss the opportunity to help out in the Ubuntu Community.
<holstein> hey andyrogers
<holstein> can you hang out in here for a bit?
<holstein> this is the place :)
<holstein> and im sure your contribution would be welcome
<andyrogers> cheers
<andyrogers> Ill hang around for a bit, is something meant to be happening?
<holstein> not really
<holstein> the folk you need to talk to are here though
<andyrogers> ok thanks
<andyrogers> holstein, what are your experiences with working in the Ubuntu News Team? (I presume you are a member/make contributions)
<holstein> i was more active in the past
<holstein> i got a little busy
<holstein> which is good :)
<holstein> work picked up, and i needed it
<holstein> i was reading articles
<holstein> and writing summaries
<holstein> thats probably what you could do that would be helpful
<holstein> and easy to get started with
<andyrogers> yeah, im looking at something along that line to get me into the swing of things.
<holstein> andyrogers: looks like there is a meeting thursday
<holstein> andyrogers: it used to be sundays that folk would be in here
<holstein> getting summaries and doing work
<holstein> might be mondays now
<holstein> i think you'll want to talk to highvoltage and/or akgraner`
<andyrogers> who is highvoltage?  what is their role?
<holstein> im not sure, ive been out too long :/
<holstein> if you dont catch someone today
<holstein> try and make the meeting
<andyrogers> so is monday like the deadline day then?
<andyrogers> what time is the meeting?
<andyrogers> i presume in here?
<holstein> Meeting: Thursday, December 2, 2010 @ 2300UTC
<holstein> yup
<holstein> in here :)
<holstein> andyrogers: not sure about the deadline
<holstein> i think that can be flexible
<holstein> depending on schedules
<holstein> check out http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UWN
<andyrogers> i should hopefully be up still at that time.
<holstein> seems a bit out of date
<holstein> but that is the idea
<holstein> the links get filled in there
<holstein> to the articles
<holstein> and you would go and read an article
<holstein> ad summarize it
<holstein> and*
<holstein> andyrogers: where are you?
<holstein> EST ?
<andyrogers> im still here, GMT
<andyrogers> UK
<holstein> AH
<holstein> yeah, thats late for you then ;)
<andyrogers> i can be upto 01:00 -02:00 UTC sometimes
<holstein> andyrogers: are you in the #ubuntu-uk channel?
<andyrogers> i can be, but not logged into their yet before.
<andyrogers> im newish to using the IRC channels, so not sure of all the room names yet
<holstein> Daviey is a UK'r :)
<andyrogers> ah cheers
<andyrogers> so basically with that link, will that be the actual atricle that would eventually get published?
<holstein> nah
<holstein> that would be where you would grab the link to the article
<holstein> and put your summary in
<andyrogers> who puts the links on their in the first place
<holstein> and then there are proof reading ad editing and publishing steps
<holstein> andyrogers: you could probably help with that to
<holstein> finding the links
<holstein> i didnt do that though
<andyrogers> is that where akgraner does the editing?
<holstein> so i dont know about that process
<andyrogers> i mean proof reading etc
<holstein> andyrogers: theres a wiki page
<holstein> i think akgraner` or highvoltage or someone would grab the stuff from there
<holstein> and work in the WIKI
<andyrogers> so basically with this link, someone (or I can put a link on their) and then the UWN team read and summarise it.
<andyrogers> before it gets read & edited before being published as weekly UWN letter
<holstein> in theory
<holstein> i would make sure about the adding links part
<holstein> maybe a higher-up adds those
<holstein> i dont think just anyone can willy-nilly add links
<holstein> OR should
<andyrogers> don't worry I won't be doing anything before getting the approval of joining the team first
<holstein> i remember seeing some trusted sources talk recently
<holstein> maybe last meeting?
<andyrogers> talk about what?
<holstein> what blogs to get news from
<holstein> blogs or sites
<andyrogers> ah that's good then
<holstein> andyrogers: are you a member of https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-uk ?
<andyrogers> ill double check, not sure if i did join the group
<holstein> pretty sure thats a very active community
<holstein> the podcast is great :)
<holstein> http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/
<andyrogers> how much of a summary do u usually have to write? a couple/few of line's giving a general summary of the stork
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> 3 or 4 sentences maybe
#ubuntu-news 2011-11-21
<akgraner> ok so there is some kind of huge space on the wiki page but for the life of me I can't figure out what is wrong with it  - so once all the summaries are we'll figure out what's wrong..I've moved some of the summaries over but we still need more
<akgraner> I'll be working on them for a few more hours, but feel free to jump in...:-)
<pleia2> they updated the wiki theme recently
<pleia2> the new theme causes the big gap at the top, once we fill in "in this issue" it should pop to the top
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks!  I wondered what was up...
<dholbach> good morning
<akgraner> dholbach, morning!
<dholbach> hey akgraner
<akgraner> pleia2, when you see this - do you have nhandler_'s script he used to generate the team report information for the newsletter?
<pleia2> akgraner: do we really want to start including the full text again?
<pleia2> we took it out earlier this year because it was too long
<pleia2> and formatting was always a chore :(
<akgraner> I don't
<pleia2> the team report is just wiki, so I don't know what script he would have used, or what it would have done
<akgraner> I would just like to point to the page :-)
<pleia2> so why do we need a script?
<pleia2> I already added the link to the newsletter
<akgraner> but I wasn't sure what we decided and I didn't want to assume :-)
<pleia2> ah, yeah, we haven't included the whole report in almost a year
<akgraner> no worries - I was just looking at the google doc and thought I would ask
<pleia2> thanks for all your work on this today
<akgraner> blogoshere and In Other News are the two sections that still need summarizing ...
<pleia2> I didn't have the summary writing juju in me today
<pleia2> ok, I'll try to get to a few in the morning
<akgraner> it's cool that's the part I like :-)
<pleia2> oh good :)
<pleia2> I like collecting news!
<akgraner> see it's perfect then
<akgraner> but I won't stop anyone who wants to help :-)
<pleia2> wow, lots of people wrote thank you posts today
<akgraner> yep - and those are just the public planet ones
<akgraner> people were on google+, twitter, FB, sending emails and more today
<akgraner> it was great to see :-)
<pleia2> oh my gosh, doctormo made a pleia2!
<akgraner> yep - he's so talented
<pleia2> he's so great :)
<pleia2> ok, I need to at least try and get some sleep
<akgraner> nods
<pleia2> gnight akgraner!
<akgraner> yeah me too :-)
<akgraner> night
<akgraner> Thanks dholbach - you my friend are a rock star!  I'm beginning to wonder who has more energy you or jcastro  :-)
 * dholbach blushes
<dholbach> that's too much praise - I have much much slower days every now and then :)
<Myrtti> I need to hang around them more
<Myrtti> perhaps the energy rubs on me
<akgraner> Myrtti, :-)
<Myrtti> currently I'm gathering energy to log into one of my netbanking accounts and unravel some knitting my mother started before she passed away so I could use the pins. Not exactly heaps of work but I've just not had the strength. For days.
 * nlsthzn is on his first day of leave... and it so fluish can't think straight :'( sorry news letter... maybe next week...
<akgraner> nlsthzn, hope you feel better soon!  Enjoy your time off...:-)
<akgraner> Myrtti if I could "magic wand" you some energy I would!
<nlsthzn> akgraner, thanks a lot *sniff*
<akgraner> :-)
<Myrtti> akgraner: ♥
<akgraner> pleia2, I've got everything added it just needs to be proofed and published
<akgraner> I added the In this Issue but feel free to delete parts - and once you take the "work in progress the formating will be fixed
<pleia2> akgraner: great, thanks, I'll get it published in a couple hours :)
<akgraner> Thanks again for handling the publishing part - :-)
<akgraner> ping me if ya need me...laters
#ubuntu-news 2011-11-22
<pleia2> stress level from work today is a bit overwhelming, going to get some fresh air and I'll review and publish when I get home
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue242
<dholbach> good morning
<Unit193> Howdy, dholbach
<dholbach> hey Unit193
<Unit193> Random: Desura is out of beta, that may be a good step for Ubuntu gaming? (Wouldn't think UWN stuff, but you never know...)
<bkerensa> dholbach: On a side note a handful of Ubuntu/Debian developers (some Canonical, Some Google etc) are getting together in December to do a two day bug jam it might be something to mention in a upcoming update... The details are still under work but I will let you know when things are more final
<dholbach> bkerensa, that sounds great - we should definitely cover it :)
<dholbach> bkerensa, do you know where it's going to take place or where it was discussed?
<bkerensa> dholbach: Tentatively it will take place at PuppetLabs in Portland, OR on the weekend of the 3/4.... slangasek of Canonical asked me to help use some of my resource to organize it in cooperation with the Debian Portland SOC people..... Communications are mostly face-to-face and e-mail right now but there are plans to do a coordinated blog/tweet/etc as soon as we get the final greenlight on a venue
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> I noted it down
<akgraner> bkerensa, is there a link to something about it
<akgraner> all you have todo is drop us a link to the story or blog about it yourself and we can add it to UWN
<akgraner> Unit193, same thing - drop us a link - make sure the date it is published falls with in the dates we are collecting stories for  - simple and easy :-)
<akgraner> this next is issue 243 will cover Nov 21 -  27
<akgraner> pleia2, thank you!
<dholbach> bkerensa, that's for weekly dev news - but I agree - it'd be good to get it on both :)
<dholbach> bkerensa volunteered to help out with the dev news
<dholbach> which is pretty awesome
<akgraner> dholbach, and bkerensa  sweet!  sorry I misunderstood :-)
<akgraner> just wanted everyone to know all we need is a link :-)  which sometimes people don't know and sometimes if UWN is too big we will add the article into the Other interesting news as links  - but that's rare...
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> same for the dev updates
<akgraner> dholbach, do you have the link to the googledoc link  - you can add links and titles on there and we can summarize for ya for UWN
<dholbach> it's on the news team wiki page, right?
 * akgraner clearly needs some caffeine
<akgraner> dholbach, yep sure is
<dholbach> great
 * dholbach is a bit drowsy as well - I'll just finish a few small things over here then head out for lunch
<akgraner> dholbach,  and bkerensa THANK YOU!
#ubuntu-news 2011-11-23
<dholbach> good morning
<Unit193> Good evening
<nlsthzn> Good night
<nlsthzn> well, not really
<pleia2> oh, I'm going to be out of town this weekend (fri - sun)
<akgraner> pleia2, Happy Turkey Day!
<akgraner> enjoy your weekend
<pleia2> akgraner: thanks :) you too!
#ubuntu-news 2011-11-24
<dholbach> good morning
<nlsthzn> dholbach, morning
<dholbach> hello nlsthzn
 * dholbach gets working on the weekly dev update
<dholbach> bkerensa, I dealt with the first part of the dev update already (some news and the events section) - I'm still looking for an interview/spotlight :)
<dholbach> ok, for the spotlight I explained a bunch of bug fixes that came in for 12.04
#ubuntu-news 2011-11-25
<dholbach> good morning
<nlsthzn> morning dholbach ... love the photo of you in Jono's blog about the Community Team :D
<dholbach> nlsthzn, thanks :)
<dholbach> nlsthzn, the pictures are all cut out from http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2011/07/i-love-my-team/
<nlsthzn> Epic pic :) seem like a great team to be part of :) (now if only I had QA experience :p)
<dholbach> Graham Binns of Launchpad fame took it
<dholbach> he's just great
<dholbach> nlsthzn, yeah, we could need somebody with QA experience :-)
 * dholbach hugs nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> thanks :) hope the right person shows up soon
<pleia2> posting ircc nominations announcment to fridge
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks!
<pleia2> ok, added some articles to the doc, I'm done for the week :)
<pleia2> I'll be home Sunday night, have a good weekend all!
<bkerensa> have a good weekend pleia2!
#ubuntu-news 2012-11-19
<pleia2> philballew: about?
<pleia2> philballew: there is a mailing list post that needs to go to the fridge :)
<pleia2> lots of bullet points and formatting needed, good one to learn with
<pleia2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-November/036144.html
<pleia2> (could just do the first portion though, since the report is a pdf)
<pleia2> philballew: to start off, you'll want to pull down the uwn scro[ts at https://code.launchpad.net/uwn
<pleia2> scripts
<pleia2> working on some of the last summaries, if someone else could pop into the doc to help that'd be great :)
<pleia2> hey philballew!
<pleia2> want to do a fridge post? :)
<philipballew> pleia2, yeah
<philipballew> whatever I can help with
<pleia2> philipballew: ok, first pull down the code from https://code.launchpad.net/uwn
<pleia2> with bzr
<philipballew> alright, bzr branch lp:uwn I think
<pleia2> yeah, you don't need to set up bzr or log in anything since you're just doing a read-only anonymous pull of the branch
<philipballew> alright, well I pulled the branch from lp
<pleia2> great, cd into uwn/fridge
<philipballew> done
<pleia2> you'll see 3 perl scripts, you want to open ml2fridge.pl
<philipballew> alright
<pleia2> you'll see:
<pleia2> my $o = WordPress::XMLRPC->new({ username => 'FRIDGE USERNAME GOES HERE', password => 'FRIDGE PASSWORD GOES HERE', proxy => 'http://fridge.ubuntu.com/xmlrpc.php',
<pleia2> });
<pleia2> (bad paste, that's actually on several lines)
<pleia2> hope that's self-explanatory :)
<philipballew> yeah, I opened that up in nano
<pleia2> once you add the username and password, you can close the file
<philipballew> pleia2, alright. seems easy enough
<pleia2> then: sudo apt-get install libwww-perl libtext-unidecode-perl
<philipballew> have not used perl in a while
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> you'll also need WordPress::XMLRPC, but unfortunately there isn't a package for that, have to install via cpan
<philipballew> never herd of cpan?
<pleia2> we'll walk through that too :) it's like apt for perl
<philipballew> should I have?
<philipballew> ah, I see
<pleia2> after that apt-get install is done, type: cpan
<pleia2> in a terminal
<pleia2> you'll be asked a bunch of questions, defaults are fine
<philipballew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1369259/
<philipballew> so just do yes?
<philipballew> you might like my laptops name...
<pleia2> yes
<pleia2> no need to pastebin everything, it'll ask several questions probably :)
<philipballew> alright. sweet then
<philipballew> What approach I you want?  (Choose 'local::lib', 'sudo' or 'manual')
<philipballew>  [local::lib] ?
<philipballew> Id just run it as root myself, but do I need something special for this setup?
<pleia2> just hit enter, the option in brackets is the default
<pleia2> default for everything is fine
<philipballew> ah, alright then
<philipballew> everything seems to be there pleia2
<philipballew> now I install then with cpan
<pleia2> ok great, now you're at a cpan prompt?
<pleia2> type: install WordPress::XMLRPC
<philipballew> yeah, im there
<pleia2> it'll ask you if you want to install dependencies for a bit, just keep saying yes
<philipballew> alright, its running some stuff
<pleia2> nhandler: maybe we should track down this critter? :) http://packages.qa.debian.org/libw/libwordpress-xmlrpc-perl.html
<pleia2> nhandler: if it's not impossible to get back into debian, it would be good
<pleia2> philipballew: it needs some baby-sitting, just keep an eye on it and "yes" when things come up, pastebin if you land on any fatal errors
<pleia2> (it should go ok though, just did this with JoseeAntonioR a couple months back)
<philipballew> pleia2, error
<philipballew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1369269/
<pleia2> blah
<pleia2> ok, we may need to use sudo :(
<pleia2> quit and run: sudo cpan
<pleia2> rinse and repeat
<philipballew> alright
<philipballew> are you rested yet pleia2 ?
<philipballew> traveling the world and all?
<pleia2> haha, yeah :) feeling much better
<philipballew> nice. well it's installed.
<pleia2> woohoo
<pleia2> ok, quit that
 * philipballew dances 
<pleia2> now the moment of truth, in the uwn/fridge directory type:
<pleia2> perl ml2fridge.pl https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-November/036144.html
<philipballew> How do I know if i worked?
<pleia2> did it give any errors?
<philipballew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1369281/
<philipballew> might of
<philipballew> let me make sure I entered login stuff right
<pleia2> # WordPress::XMLRPC::newPost() - ERROR faultString, Bad login/pass combination.
<pleia2> yeah
<philipballew> I have to many passwords to remember
<pleia2> hehe
<philipballew> I think i never changed it from the temp one I got. Just did
<pleia2> woohoo
<pleia2> ok, now log into fridge
<philipballew> seems good
<philipballew> done
<pleia2> once you're logged in, go to the "Posts" link
<pleia2> you'll see your post as a draft :)
<pleia2> click on "Edit" under your post (I'm sure you're familiar with wordpress?)
<philipballew> pretty femular. I have a blog there.
<pleia2> at this point you'll typically want to come in here and say: hey akgraner, nhandler, pleia2 - someone look at my draft!
<pleia2> and tell us what it is :)
<philipballew> *familiar
<pleia2> so I'm looking at your previewed post now
<philipballew> What kind of things should I post?
<pleia2> we'll get to that in a moment
<pleia2> you need to make a few changes to this post
<pleia2> first - the line wrapping is bad, you'll want to remove the line breaks that happen within a paragraph so there are only two paragraphs
<philipballew> oh, well cant I just log in from the site with the ui and post that way?
<pleia2> (it always does this with mailing lists posts)
<pleia2> yeah, but the script does the citation and all the link formatting for you, much easier!
<pleia2> we like scripts making our lives easier :)
<philipballew> hum, interesting.
<pleia2> let me know once you've fixed line breaks
<philipballew> done
<pleia2> can you save the draft?
<pleia2> (only one line fix is showing up on my preview)
<philipballew> saved
<pleia2> ok, you'll want to fix the first paragraph too :)
<philipballew> oh, thought I did
<pleia2> you can click "preview" at any time to see what it looks like to see if it's all wrapping properly
<philipballew> ah, yeah. I can thats true
<pleia2> ok, looks good! next...
<pleia2> also, since this was a plain text email they needed to use [1] and [2] to reference links, this is a webpage so we don't need to those, you can move the links for those
<pleia2> so you'll want to move up the one for the Ubuntu Developer Advisory Team up, so like:
<pleia2> Over the past development cycle, the <a href="https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperAdvisoryTeam">Ubuntu Developer Advisory Team</a> reached...
<pleia2> instead of having the [1] down below
<philipballew> ah, alright. I see that
<pleia2> you can also do: It is also available as <a href="http://people.canonical.com/~dholbach/d-a-t/12.10Feedback-Contributors.pdf">a PDF</a>.
<pleia2> and delete the [2]
<philipballew> I dont know html
<pleia2> it's just copy and pasting :)
<philipballew> alright, lets see what I need to do here
<pleia2> philipballew: we're not done!
<philipballew> pleia2, ah, well then
<philipballew> Can I look at this in a couple or is this not gonna take a super amount of time?
<philipballew> unless you know someone who loves to help people write java code?
<pleia2> I can fix it if needed
<pleia2> just the change I mentioned above
<philipballew> alright. Lets check this out
<philipballew> pleia2, think i am not getting the html thing
<pleia2> ok, can you save and get out of it, I'll make the edits and you can look at how I moved the links
<philipballew> alright. I always just use the ui and do "insert links"
<pleia2> ok, published
<pleia2> you can view the post now - you'll see I just moved the links as I described in channel earlier
<pleia2> enjoy homework time :)
<philipballew> yeah, thats what I want to be doing on a Sunday night!
<pleia2> hehe
<philipballew> well. Its only a two day week.
<pleia2> lucky, 4 days for me (only get Thursday off)
<philipballew> ah, I finish class at 7:45 tuesday night and am on a plane to sac at 9:30.
<philipballew> Enjoy your day off though
 * pleia2 will eat some turkey!
<philipballew> bye bye
<Unit193> I did, was good. ;)
<pleia2> Unit193: wanna link check? :D
<pleia2> (haha, I see you!)
<Unit193> Sure.
<Unit193> Back anyway.
<pleia2> ok, it's off to the editors
<nhandler> pleia2: I can look a bit. A quick check just now shows that cpan has an older version than what was previously in Debian. I will look into where Debian was pulling the package from and see if that source has a newer version that addresses the previous issues causing it to be removed. Regardless, there is no reason we can't toss it up in a PPA somewhere
<nhandler> Ignore what I said about cpan, I was looking at the wrong page
<Unit193> pleia2: Seems good.
<pleia2> nhandler: thanks, it seemed like it was a once-off manual package that never went anywhere but I didn't look very hard, I am worried it's going to end up being something with a bunch of unpackaged dependencies, which I'd be willing to help with as a project but :)
<pleia2> Unit193: thank you!
<dholbach> good morning
<vibhav> Thanks philipballew
<philipballew> vibhav, I try.
<philipballew> Hows your day going vibhav ?
<vibhav> Also, I think you should remove the "full text is available below"
 * vibhav just arrived from school
<philipballew> oh cool. I live at school
<vibhav> They're draining me
<vibhav> Exams, exams and exams
<vibhav> My school is kinda famous for that :)
<philipballew> Im really stressed as well. Im trying to do a java project for school
<vibhav> Cool, we learn java at school too
<philipballew> oh nice. I am trying to ask a user for the number of students they have in a class then ask for the grades of all these by using an array
<philipballew> confusing vibhav , but might get it soon
<vibhav> That's easy
<vibhav> Do you want the code? I can do that
<philipballew> vibhav, sure if you wanna help. let me type out exactly what I am doing. wait 2 minutes
<vibhav> Sure
<vibhav> Could I PM you?
<vibhav> (we might be causing some traffic here :))
<philipballew> vibhav, yeah
<nhandler> pleia2: Unpackaged dependencies are easy enough to sort out (especially for perl modules). The only tricky area is if this module (or one of its dependencies) is not suitable for Debian (whether due to bugs or copyright/license issues)
<Silverlion> hi there
<Silverlion> hey cody
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue292
#ubuntu-news 2012-11-20
<dholbach> good morning
<Silverlion> hey there!
#ubuntu-news 2012-11-21
<Unit193> pleia2: You may kill me for it, but too late to fix current UWN?  :P
<JoseeAntonioR> Unit193: changes won't be applied for the mailing list suscribers
<Unit193> Yes, what about it?
<pleia2> Unit193: you can update the wiki and I can update the forums, but yeah I mailed it out yesterday
<Unit193> Well, it's just missing an "h" in http:// thus not making the link valid, not a big deal. :P
<dholbach> good morning
<Silverlion> good morning from germany!
<Silverlion> good evening from germany
#ubuntu-news 2012-11-22
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/community-announce
<pleia2> :)
#ubuntu-news 2012-11-23
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2012-11-24
<pleia2> links have been sent to summary writers, for those of you who wish to pitch in :)
<HarryLweber> JoseeAntonioR: buena sera ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> HarryLweber: hey! :)
<HarryLweber> JoseeAntonioR: how are you doing my friend?
<JoseeAntonioR> pretty good, what about you?
<HarryLweber> could not be better ^^ doing what i can do best ... in front of my computer coding :D
<JoseeAntonioR> that's great
<HarryLweber> JoseeAntonioR: honestly it is not :( my spreadsheet project is not working :(
<JoseeAntonioR> ouch, good luck with that
<HarryLweber> JoseeAntonioR: i need more then luck with that. it has to be done by tomorrow night
<JoseeAntonioR> wasn't the membership board meeting on the 21st? all sites specify that
#ubuntu-news 2012-11-25
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: fixed, the announcement was wrong
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<pleia2> wow, most summaries are done \o/
<pleia2> working on stats now
<JoseeAntonioR> let me know if I can pitch in
<pleia2> we're almost done, just have to send off to editors once the stats are in :)
<Pendulum> pleia2: I'm not sure if I'm on any lists, but feel free to poke me for proofreading level stuff
<pleia2> Pendulum: want me to add you to the list for each week?
<Pendulum> sure
<pleia2> yay :)
<Pendulum> I can't promise to look every week, but I can aim for most weeks at least :)
<pleia2> that's plenty
<pleia2> ok, email sent off for editorial review: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue293
 * pleia2 runs off to the train
#ubuntu-news 2013-11-18
<jose> on it now
<jose> pleia2: ping
<pleia2> jose: hey
<jose> hey, I'm curious about iloveubuntu.net/ubuntu-1404-received-improved-keyboard-shortcuts-workspaces
<pleia2> specifically?
<jose> currently shift+super+pgup/pgdown doesn't change workspaces for me
<jose> ^
<pleia2> ah, interesting
<pleia2> maybe just drop that article
<jose> yeah, the update they mention is the current and has been for over a year, I think
<pleia2> thanks :)
<jose> sure thing, if you need a hand publishing just let me know
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue343
<Unit193> pleia2: http://www.debian.org/News/weekly/2013/20/ 404'ing
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> Unit193: thanks, that's the link they had in the announcement...
<pleia2> I emailed cedric to see if they can fix the debian news link, in the meantime I linked to the mailing list
<pleia2> jcastro petitioned for inclusion of his discourse announcement in this issue of UWN, I let it in
#ubuntu-news 2013-11-19
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 343 for the week November 11 - 17, 2013 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue343
<silverlion> hey there!
<silverlion> akgraner & pleia2 would be great if you could ping me back whenever you could spare a moment of your time
<silverlion> hey jono & dholbach
<dholbach> hi silverlion
<silverlion> dholbach : greetings from harryLweber (twitter) ;)
<dholbach> hey hey :)
<dholbach> silverlion, it's easier to just ping me on IRC than on twitter :)
<dholbach> silverlion, how can I help?
<silverlion> dholbach : well i'd like to introduce you to an opensource project I work for
<silverlion> it's called open slides
<silverlion> but if my intel is correct you are able to speak german, right?
<dholbach> silverlion, yes, that's right
<dholbach> it looks very nice
<dholbach> just found the website
<silverlion> mind switching to our mothertongue in query?
<dholbach> sure
<silverlion> you got one
#ubuntu-news 2013-11-22
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2014-11-17
<jose> moving articles to the wiki
<jose> Unit193: Link check, please? :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue392
<jose> will pull stats tomorrow morning
<Unit193> jose: randall.executiv.es is an NXDOMAIN.
<jose> Unit193: apparently it's down, probably he forgot to renew it?
<PaulW2U> randall.executiv.es is still down. Was definitely up when I wrote the summary :)
<PaulW2U> jose: editorial review done for #392, now working on #393 :)
<PaulW2U> I've sent Randall an email about this but it bounced. Seems that his Ubuntu and Canonical email are forwarded to his executiv.es domain :(
<jose> PaulW2U: thanks for the heads up. will contact him on irc and then release! :)
<jose> pulling stats in the meanwhile
<jose> unfortunately randall is on swap today and is unreachable, his part will have to go out
<PaulW2U> jose: It looks like my email got through to Randall, the problem will be resolved within a few hours
<jose> PaulW2U: ack. do you think they should be included?
<jose> not 100% sure, up to you
<PaulW2U> If you publish around midnight GMT then I'm sure it will be ok by then. I tried to find a link direct to the planet article but couldn't find one. You're in charge but I would publish with the existing links :)
<jose> I guess we can delay publishing to later today
<PaulW2U> jose: I see you've removed Randall's posts. I can see his site now although using dig I can see that DNS hasn't propagated fully.
<PaulW2U> I'm sure all will be back within the hour.
#ubuntu-news 2014-11-18
<jose> PaulW2U: hey, yep. will re-add now
<jose> Unit193: mind link-checking once again, please?
<jose> (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue392)
<Unit193> Recently did, and just did now.  All good.
<jose> awesome, thanks!
<jose> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue392
<jose> PaulW2U: again, thanks for the help this week. much appreciated! :)
<PaulW2U> jose: no problem, it keeps me off the streets :)
<jose> hehe :)
#ubuntu-news 2014-11-20
<Laney> Hallo, I was wondering in #ubuntu-uk if someone could kindly put https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UCADay on the fridge calendar
<PaulW2U> Hi Lane,
<PaulW2U> Hi Laney, I'm sure jose will look at that when he's next online
<Laney> okay, thanks, /parting but let me know if you want any info
#ubuntu-news 2014-11-21
<pleia2> home \o/
<pleia2> and put issue 392 on forums
<silverlion> pleia2 : welcome home! I enjoyed your pics from jamaica
<pleia2> silverlion: thanks :)
<silverlion> pleia2 : how is everything?
<pleia2> silverlion: busy :) I was away from home for about a month (3 day stop at home) so much to catch up on
<silverlion> pleia2 : you deserved the rest
<pleia2> well, most of it was travel for work, the jamaica trip was 5 days of pure relaxation though!
<silverlion> but you still could not get the hands off your emails :P
<pleia2> I try
<jose> pleia2: if you wanna take the weekend off I can handle UWN
<pleia2> jose: I will take you up on that :) I've got like 6 ft of work to slog through
<jose> cool then, try to catch up with that and I'll take care of this
<pleia2> thanks
#ubuntu-news 2014-11-22
<pleia2> jose: doc looks good if you want to send out the email to summary writers (have at least 1 new one who appreciates the email :))
<jose> pleia2: cool! just got back home, will do :)
#ubuntu-news 2014-11-23
<PaulW2U> Still seven summaries to go. Will try to finish them later if no-one else picks them up before I get back to them.
<PaulW2U> That's all from me for this week - three planet summaries still need doing - it'll only take you 10 minutes :)
<pleia2> thanks PaulW2U :) I'll take care of it
<PaulW2U> Thanks
#ubuntu-news 2015-11-16
 * pleia2 gets to work on newsletter things
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue442
<Unit193> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu.cat/3250-festa-wily-werewolf---ubuntu-15.10/ - http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-fr/3244-ubuntu-party-paris-15.10/
<PaulW2U> links fixed + editorial review done
<pleia2> thanks Unit193 and PaulW2U
<pleia2> PaulW2U: how do you keep up with the Q&A/Ubuntu on Air type videos?
<pleia2> I use rss feeds and email alerts for most things
<PaulW2U> I just know that they're every Tuesday :)
<pleia2> aha, so manually checking? I guess I do that for the dev team meetings on wiki pages too
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 442 for the week November 9 - 15, 2015 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue442
<pleia2> jose: if you're bored one of these days, fridge could use another spam culling
 * pleia2 might take care of it during some mindless downtime otherwise
<jose> pleia2: gotcha! will look when I have some time :)
<pleia2> ok, I think that's releasing complete
 * pleia2 packs up for airplane time
#ubuntu-news 2015-11-17
 * Na3iL is away: AFK
<pleia2> Na3iL: can you please turn that off for this channel?
<Na3iL> pleia2, yep sure sorry :)
<pleia2> thanks :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-11-20
<tsimonq2> pleia2: heyo, ready to rock and roll :D
<pleia2> o/ tsimonq2
#ubuntu-news 2015-11-21
<tsimonq2> pleia2: ping, question
<tsimonq2> wxl! are you on the News team in any way? :D
<pleia2> tsimonq2: ask away
<tsimonq2> pleia2: could you go over my first summary? It seems good, and I tried to use your suggestions...
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I will leave a comment where I would like you to read
<pleia2> tsimonq2: just one little edit
<pleia2> I need to log off for the evening (I take Saturdays off, starting at sundown on Friday)
<pleia2> thanks for your work on the summaries :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: yep :)
<wxl> tsimonq2: yes, i have contributed before
<wxl> not so much in a while
 * wxl hangs his head in shame
<tsimonq2> wxl: I am a regular summary writer
<wxl> nice
<tsimonq2> wxl: feel free to contribute this round!
<tsimonq2> wxl: just write a summary here: http://v.gd/8Qei0T
<tsimonq2> don't hang your head in shame!
<tsimonq2> :D
<wxl> i'll get back to it eventually
<tsimonq2> wxl: I should add it to my wiki page :D
<Na3iL> I wanna contribute but idk how :P
<wxl> get on the mailing list Na3iL
<tsimonq2> Na3iL: go to the document( http://v.gd/8Qei0T )
<Na3iL> Done wxl
<tsimonq2> Na3iL: then just edit where it is indicated
<Na3iL> tsimonq2, I am already there okay
<tsimonq2> Na3iL: I have done 2 already, so just follow my example for the first one
<Na3iL> I think I will be very helpful in the documentation section!
<tsimonq2> Na3iL: either way, just read and write a summary of what it says
<Na3iL> Understood tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> k
<tsimonq2> Na3iL: if you like summary writing, subscribe to the ubuntu-news mailing list here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-news-team and email editor.ubuntu.news@ubuntu.com asking to get your name on the list of summary writers. Then, you are contacted each week by email when summaries need writing.
<tsimonq2> or ubuntu-news-team, rather
<tsimonq2> Na3iL: have fun :)
<Na3iL> Thanks tsimonq2 I appreciate you, otherwise, is there any team for the wiki pages of Ubuntu News?
<tsimonq2> Na3iL: and either way, add your name to the credits on the bottom :)
<tsimonq2> Na3iL: this is what goes on the wiki page
<Na3iL> Ah! okay
<tsimonq2> Na3iL: so when it is released, it is just copied over from the doc
<Na3iL> Roger that!
<tsimonq2> Na3iL: all I am is a summary writer, so if you want details on editing, ping pleia2
<Na3iL> She is AFK I think I will contact her when she is available
<Na3iL> Thank you tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> Na3iL: and have a read here, for more details: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/
<tsimonq2> Na3iL: she gets back on Sunday if you need more details
<Na3iL> 0kay
<tsimonq2> Na3iL: if you have any more questions on summary writing, ping me :)
<tsimonq2> Na3iL: have a nice night :)
<Na3iL> Thank you tsimonq2 you too mate :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-11-22
<pleia2> o/
<tsimonq2> hello pleia2!
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I have been feeling kinda sick, so I didn't do as much summaries as last time, but I knocked some out
<pleia2> thanks for pitching in :)
<pleia2> I'll see how much progress is made in the next 15 hours or so, and will work on them later as needed
<tsimonq2> pleia2: the 5 hour nap I took about an hour ago had adverse effects, so I might go back to sleep, but if I feel better I will certainly pitch in more
<pleia2> tsimonq2: no fun, feel better!
<tsimonq2> thanks! :D
<pleia2> just going to bullet point the canonical news articles, need 2 summaries for ubuntu phone and 7 for blogosphere
<ahoneybun> dual monitors make it so much easier to write summaries :)
<ahoneybun> pleia2: ubuntu phone ones are done
<pleia2> ahoneybun: yay, thanks :)
<pleia2> dual monitors++
<ahoneybun> 5 more blogosphere
<ahoneybun> 3 more
<pleia2> \o/
 * tsimonq2 is still sick, so he will wait to contribute until next week
<pleia2> tsimonq2: no problem, get well soon
#ubuntu-news 2016-11-21
 * PaulW2U attempts to finish off last three summaries
<PaulW2U> summaries completed
 * PaulW2U reviews prep .doc to save time later
<pleia2> thanks Paul
<pleia2> hope to have some time before airplane to prep and send off
<pleia2> nice work everyone, this issue is shaping up nicely :)
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue488
<pleia2> alright, sent to editors
<pleia2> airplane now to get back to my side of the atlantic
<PaulW2U> editorial review done
<Unit193> Looks good.
<pleia2> thanks guys
<guiverc_t> tsimonq2, fyi: saw mention of you (second thanks) in svetlana.b post in planet yesterday
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Can't help with UWN tonight, sorry.
<guiverc_t> no issues with UWN tonight... just wanted to ensure you saw it.  :)
<guiverc_t> pleia2, if i can help; ping me
#ubuntu-news 2016-11-22
<pleia2> I'll release the newsletter when I get back later this evening
<guiverc_t> :)
<pleia2> guiverc_t: I should show you how to do some of the release steps, but perhaps on an night when I'm not so tired from traveling across an ocean and staying in yet-another-hotel :)
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 488 for the week November 14 - 20, 2016 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue488
<pleia2> sigh, getting a database error when trying to post to the forums
<pleia2> will try again in the AM I guss
<pleia2> oh, hey, the whole website is broken at the moment
<Unit193> \o/
<pleia2> anyway, otherwise done
<pleia2> good night :)
<guiverc_t> night & sorry i mised.  completely understand flying jet-lag & needing sleep etc.
#ubuntu-news 2016-11-25
<pleia2> jose: since the FOSDEM CFP isn't strictly what we include, I've put it under "other articles of interest"
<pleia2> (even if it is the distributions devroom)
<guiverc_t> UWN:  not much in planet in my opinion.  the couple? i added went elsewhere (insight etc), the planet ones there i marked as last-week/hardly-of-note, the rest I skipped.
#ubuntu-news 2016-11-26
<guiverc_2> UWN: added to planet, howto's (1) install android studio on ubu16.10, (2) create LXD containers with ansible .. i'm noting here only; nothing done (worthy etc?)
<guiverc_2> UWN: but worth adding is j.a.klode:  starting the faster more secure apt 1.4 ; sorry i can't do it currently.
<guiverc_2> sorry i wasn't clear; saw in planet on my liferea feed; not planet in UWN file.   i can't access browser hence haven't checked if done, add etc.
#ubuntu-news 2018-11-19
<guiverc> Bashing-om, sorry real life...   read thru complete & looks good to me.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :) .. real life is why I try and get things in hand be-fore hand . Looks then like what is now is what will be .
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 12 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-12/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Uber Joins The Linux Foundation as a Gold Member @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/uber-joins-the-linux-foundation-as-a-gold-member-523854.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Outs New Kernel Security Updates for All Supported Ubuntu Releases @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-outs-new-kernel-security-updates-for-all-supported-ubuntu-releases-523856.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: S01E11 – Alta Coltura @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2018/11/18/s01e11-alta-coltura/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: LibreOffice 6.2 Enters Beta with New User Interface Design Called "Notebookbar" @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/libreoffice-6-2-enters-beta-with-new-user-interface-design-called-notebookbar-523858.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Red Hat Enterprise Linux 8 Enters Beta with Hardened Code and Security Fixes @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/red-hat-enterprise-linux-8-enters-beta-with-hardened-code-and-security-fixes-523859.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> Target remians as 2100 GMT . Speak before or forever hold your piece :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Raspberry Pi OS Raspbian Now Features VLC Media Player, Minimal Install Image @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/raspberry-pi-os-raspbian-now-features-vlc-media-player-minimal-install-image-523861.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> And UWN554 is away . M/L, Forum, and re-directs done . Pending is release to the social medias.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Have not heard today from wildman. at your convenience, will you do the socials ?
<guiverc> Yep Bashing-om - was already trying (& failing) to run publish-uwn-fridge to grab code before you asked, and bewildered as to why it was failing... but lightbulb has struck..  Will do
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I did re-finagle the "in this issue" - is that a factor .
<guiverc> not at all - i was fighting with perl ...
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I'll feel sorry for you :P
<guiverc> lol
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/11/19/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-554/
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Looks good and the few links I checked workie :))
<guiverc> all i checked worked for me...
<guiverc> (i checked all of course)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I wait and see if the bots pick it up .
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Mark Shuttleworth Says Ubuntu 18.04 LTS Will Be Supported for 10 Years @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/mark-shuttleworth-says-ubuntu-18-04-lts-will-be-supported-for-10-years-523864.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<guiverc> they will   (only question is when)
<Bashing-om> :D
<guiverc_d> tweet, g+ & fb done..  #554
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 554 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/11/19/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-554/
<Bashing-om> guiverc_d: :) ... we all do UWN555 .
#ubuntu-news 2018-11-20
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 554 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/11/19/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-554/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: Hitting a Break Point @ http://skellat.freeshell.org/blog/hitting-a-break-point.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Kelly: Composing AST Matchers in clang-tidy @ https://steveire.wordpress.com/2018/11/20/composing-ast-matchers-in-clang-tidy/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Rhonda D'Vine: TDOR 2018 @ http://rhonda.deb.at/blog/2018/11/20#tdor2018
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Shadow of the Tomb Raider Is Coming to Linux and Mac in 2019 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/shadow-of-the-tomb-raider-is-coming-to-linux-and-mac-in-2019-523885.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Costales: Ubuntu Community Appreciation Day: Thanks Rudy (~cm-t)! @ http://thinkonbytes.blogspot.com/2018/11/ubuntu-community-appreciation-day.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Marcos Costales))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Total War: WARHAMMER II Is Out Now on Linux and Mac, Ported by Feral Interactive @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/total-war-warhammer-ii-is-out-now-on-linux-and-mac-ported-by-feral-interactive-523868.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2018-11-21
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Red Hat Exec Says IBM Must Keep the Open-Source Culture Untouched @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/red-hat-exec-says-ibm-must-keep-the-open-source-culture-untouched-523900.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
#ubuntu-news 2018-11-22
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Apps Will Soon Get Access to Android Folders on Chrome OS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-apps-will-soon-get-access-to-android-folders-on-chrome-os-523922.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Colin King: High-level tracing with bpftrace @ http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/ASmackerelOfOpinion/~3/GE4ciIGtBn0/high-level-tracing-with-bpftrace.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Colin Ian King))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S11E37 – Thirty Seven: Essays On Life, Wisdom, And Masculinity @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2018/11/22/s11e37-thirty-seven-essays-on-life-wisdom-and-masculinity/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: ReactOS, the Open Source Windows Clone, Can Now Boot from Btrfs Drives @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/reactos-the-open-source-windows-clone-can-now-boot-from-btrfs-drives-523926.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Albania's Capital, Tirana, Moves to Open Source Software by Adopting LibreOffice @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/albania-s-capital-tirana-moves-to-open-source-software-by-adopting-libreoffice-523927.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Flatpak Linux App Sandboxing Format Now Lets You Kill Running Flatpak Instances @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/flatpak-linux-app-sandboxing-format-now-lets-you-kill-running-flatpak-instances-523928.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2018-11-23
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sebastian Kügler: Different indentation styles per filetype @ https://vizZzion.org/blog/2018/11/different-indentation-styles-per-filetype/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Deepin 15.8 Promo Video Proves Distro Deserves ‘Blingiest Desktop’ Crown @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=136740 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2018-11-24
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Suggested edits made in Gdoc - nothing new found to add, so I guess we are presently caught up .
<guiverc> :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Balint Reczey: Migrating from Bazaar to Git on Launchpad just got easier! @ https://balintreczey.hu/blog/migrating-from-bazaar-to-git-on-launchpad-just-got-easier/
#ubuntu-news 2018-11-25
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sean Davis: Xfce Screensaver 0.1.3 Released @ https://bluesabre.org/2018/11/25/xfce-screensaver-0-1-3-released/
<Bashing-om> UWN555 up for proof reading and critique.
#ubuntu-news 2019-11-18
<guiverc> Bashing-om, wiki read thru completed, a few comments made on gdoc (two?)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: looking :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Agreeed to changes and the edits are done.
<guiverc> looks great Bashing-om :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Great :D One proof reading down - 2 to go .
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Kernel 5.4 to Arrive on November 24th as Linus Torvalds Releases Last RC @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-kernel-5-4-to-arrive-on-november-24th-as-linus-torvalds-releases-last-rc-528200.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: HP Linux Imaging & Printing Drivers Now Supported on Ubuntu 19.10 and Fedora 31 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/hp-linux-imaging-printing-drivers-now-supported-on-ubuntu-19-10-and-fedora-31-528201.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Riddell: Linux Applications Summit @ https://jriddell.org/2019/11/18/linux-applications-summit/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: IPFire Open-Source Linux Firewall Gets Improved and Faster QoS, Latest Updates @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ipfire-open-source-linux-firewall-gets-improved-and-faster-qos-latest-updates-528202.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: LibreOffice 6.4 Enters Beta with Native GTK Dialogs, QR Code Generator, and More @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/libreoffice-6-4-enters-beta-with-native-gtk-dialogs-qr-code-generator-and-more-528203.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> Pulling "WIP" - time to push 21:00 GMT.
<Bashing-om> M/L is away - doing the forum post next :D
<Bashing-om> Forum post completed- had to abridge the update sections. Doing re-directs :D
<guiverc> I'll push 605 to fridge
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/11/18/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-605/
<Bashing-om> Fridge spot checks - Good :D
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter 605 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/11/18/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-605/
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: guiverc:: Clear to wipe Gdoc ?
#ubuntu-news 2019-11-19
<guiverc> yep
<Bashing-om> wiping:)
<Bashing-om> Gdoc606 is started :D
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Avoiding dropped connections in nginx containers with “STOPSIGNAL SIGQUIT” @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/avoiding-dropped-connections-in-nginx-containers-with-stopsignal-sigquit
<guiverc> I just realized I never tweeted or posted to fb, now done (uwn #605)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Slimbook Tease New Linux Laptop in Bizarre Apple-Bashing Video @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=156358 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Diego Turcios: Managing dynamic inventory in private subnets using bastion jump box @ http://blog.diegoturcios.com/2019/11/managing-dynamic-inventory-in-private_0.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Diego))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 20.04 Daily Builds Are Now Available to Download @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=155052 (by Scott Bouvier)
#ubuntu-news 2019-11-20
<guiverc> I just noticed (rss feed) I missed "Issue" once again on fridge  :( ; corrected..
<Bashing-om> Hummm ^ intriging  thought to proofread the proofreader :(
<guiverc> in the heading; it'd be my most common error; heading is keyed in; my fingers know UWN well & i then often jump to getting issue nbr correct (forgetting Issue)
<Bashing-om> Good to know That I am not the only one that suffers from that malady :P
<guiverc> :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 605 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/11/18/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-605/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Canonical introduces Charmed OSM to enable telcos with network functions management and... @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/canonical-introduces-charmed-osm-to-enable-telcos-with-network-functions-management-and-orchestration
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Rhonda D'Vine: Trans Day of Remembrance 2019 @ https://rhonda.deb.at/blog/2019/11/20#tdor2019
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Desktop Linux Apps Running on the PinePhone [Video] @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=156513 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Scrcpy Update Adds Android 10 Support, Multitouch Gestures @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=156529 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: ExLight Linux Distro Is Now Based on Debian Buster, Powered by Linux Kernel 5.4 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/exlight-linux-distro-now-based-on-debian-buster-powered-by-linux-kernel-5-4-528244.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Google Wants to Bring Android Closer to the Mainline Linux Kernel @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=156536 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Zorin OS 15 Lite Released as a Windows 7 Replacement, Based on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/zorin-os-15-lite-released-as-a-windows-7-replacement-based-on-ubuntu-18-04-lts-528245.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Zorin OS 15 Lite: Xfce Has Never Looked So Good @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=156556 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-11-21
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: Streaming Television -- A New Hope? @ http://coyote.works//posts/NewHope20191120/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kees Cook: experimenting with Clang CFI on upstream Linux @ https://outflux.net/blog/archives/2019/11/20/experimenting-with-clang-cfi-on-upstream-linux/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Canonical introduces Ubuntu to the industrial Mittelstand at SPS 2019 @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/canonical-introduces-ubuntu-to-the-industrial-mittelstand-at-sps-2019
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Security-Oriented Container Linux Gets Patched Against Latest Intel CPU Flaws @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/security-oriented-container-linux-gets-patched-against-latest-intel-cpu-flaws-528253.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Teases Big Ubuntu Announcement with Leading Global Automation Company @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-teases-big-ubuntu-announcement-with-leading-global-automation-company-528256.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: The lifecycle of a component @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/the-lifecycle-of-components-in-your-design-system
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: New Slimbook Pro X 15 Linux Laptop Takes Aim at Apple, Costs €1.2k @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=156623 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Snapcraft secret sauce: KDE neon extension @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/snapcraft-secret-sauce-kde-neon-extension
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 65 – Impresso @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2019/11/21/ep-65-impresso/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 65 – Impresso @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2019/11/21/ep-65-impresso/
#ubuntu-news 2019-11-22
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: 8th OSM Hackfest: the highlights @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/8th-osm-hackfest-the-highlights
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Glimpse, the G-Rated GIMP Fork, Issues Its First Release @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=156752 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S12E33 – The Sentinel @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2019/11/22/s12e33-the-sentinel/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Audacity 2.3.3 Open-Source Audio Editor Released with Better AAC/M4A Exports @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/audacity-2-3-3-open-source-audio-editor-released-with-528275.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Nvidia Outs New Linux/BSD Graphics Driver with GeForce GTX 1650 SUPER Support @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/nvidia-outs-new-linux-bsd-graphics-driver-with-geforce-gtx-1650-super-support-528276.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE's Plasma Mobile Now Supports Phone Calls on the PinePhone Linux Smartphone - Video @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-mobile-on-the-pinephone-linux-phone-now-supports-calls-video-528277.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-11-23
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: KubeCon San Diego 2019 Flashback @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/kubecon-san-diego-2019
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: VirtualBox 6.1 Enters Development with Linux Kernel 5.4 Support, UI Improvements @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/virtualbox-6-1-enters-development-with-linux-kernel-5-4-support-ui-improvements-528288.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> UWN: Gdoc new additions and edits completed, prepping for the WIKI.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 54 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-54/
#ubuntu-news 2019-11-24
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Audacity 2.3.3 Released With Major Bug Fixes, Removes Obsolete Features @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=156818 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Stadia Works on Ubuntu (Well, Kinda) @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=156848 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> UWN606 up for review and final edits: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue606 .
